# Nissan Primera 2.0 EGT



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Would like some info on the Nissan Primera 2.0 EGT, what cars are u likely to beat in a race, what is it like against the 106 GTI’s and VTS’s.
I know this is a sad question but I need to know cos might be buying my brothers.
Thanks
Briggsy


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Um...uh...this is primarily a US sight so not many people will know much about any of those cars.

And whats with EGT? Thats a weird name...exhaust gas temperature? hehe


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I know this may be no help but why not ask your brother???

EGT could stand for electronic G______ Timing??? does this car have a sr20ve or sr20de?


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

It's actually called a Primera 2.0eGT (lower case 'e') and comes with the SR20DE, was mfg between 1991 and 1995 is a FWD with a chassis code of P10 (same as the G20), but is classified as a 5-door. It has a hatch instead of a trunk.

I believe it is rated at 143 bhp (not hp). Anyhow, it has the same potential as the US spec'd SR20DE, but I believe it is pushing a slight bit more HP/TQ, so it will take to the bolt-ons better than ours.

It is a great car. I wish that Nissan imported that version of the P10 to the states, but they did not. Would have been nice to have a 4 door hatch.

Oh, I will assume the 'e' stands for 'estate' or is just the identifier for the hatchback and the GT is just that. It is the same GT that is used on just about every car mfg out there. Mustang, Escort, Accent, etc. Just the sportier identifier.


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

GT = Grand Tourer (Touring)


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

No the Primera eGT came with a trunk. The Primera GT came with a hatch. The Primera's are rated at 150 HP standard. The eGT was used in British touring car racing. The GT is more popular but i wouldnt say more sporty. My Almera GTI is rated at 143 Standard. My car is the same as a Pulsar VZR N15. If you guy's know what they are.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

The 'e' I think stands for executive which means it has leather interior and all the mormal exras.
Briggsy


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

SR20D_GTI said:


> *No the Primera eGT came with a trunk. *


Ok, I am from the USA, so I am not 100% knowledgable on this, but I am positive the eGT is a 5-door P10 hatch. Here is one site to prove that:

http://www.alpha-net.ne.jp/users2/harukok/myprimera.htm

I found several others, but figured there was no need to post a shitload of links.

I also saw pictures of the BTCC and the eGT is a 4-door with trunk when it was raced. So I will assume that the eGT came as both a 4-door and a 5-door depending on the country you are located in. OR they used the eGT badge for the BTCC designated P10's on the 4-door version. I don't know.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Its probably the country but i have only ever seen the P10 eGT with a trunk. The P11 i have seen with a 5 door hatch and that was the GT version. I think they stopped the eGT when the began the P11 chassis. Maybe im wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

i think that the 
P10 only comes with a trunk and 4 door.

I drive a 94 modell, 2.0eGT. Had it for 4 years, proberly best car ever!!

Drives perfect with Goodyear F1 Eagle, 215/40 R17.

Last week I out run a BMW 325, 89 model.


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

Norway said:


> *i think that the
> P10 only comes with a trunk and 4 door. *


Hmm? Then why does the Nissan Super Matrix list it as a 5-door here:

http://www.freshalloy.com/cars/nissan/super_matrix.html

And the guy in what I will assume is in Japan has a website about his eGT and it is a 5-door.

Maybe in Norway it is only a 4-door and the *European* BTCC car in a 4-door, but from what I am gathering, it is a 5-door in *Japan*.


----------



## jprimera (Apr 30, 2002)

stock x stock are equals 
I have beat a 106 s16 with cai head header and exaust ,with cai exaust timing 185 /55/14 tires (185/65/14 stock) and without spare tyre etc. its a fast car be carfull


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes, you are right about the 5 doors. Hmm most be spesial for Europe. 

And you, "jprimera", You have to try some nice tyres on that car. Makes all the diffirence.

in 2 weeks I am going to germany to find a nice exhost system.

Anybody who can recomend one??


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

its started with the ZX's then when the Primeras came out, they continued with the name eZX, which later became eGT, then GT. The lettering is just the indication for the top of the range model for the Primera starting with the early P10s as eZX's, then P10 eGTs then P11 GTs. 

The model lettering never determined if it was a 4 or 5 door, as they were available in all models in the UK.

The ZX was always considered the top cars Nissan had, so it was only natural for them to give the top Primera the same status when they released it with the 150 BHP SR20DE engine. Im so glad they did aswell.

Nowadays, its become GT, what with all the BTCC, (touring cars, Grand Tourer) so that how you started to get GTs, GTis, GTiRs GTRs etc. Its all just a progression.

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2003)

Anyboby who can recomend a nice exhaust system for the p10 eGT??


----------

